# Neue (Gaming-)Maus



## Godhaft (28. Januar 2014)

Ich wollte mal Nachfragen ob mir jemand eine gute (Gaming-)Maus die nicht alltzu teuer ist (keine Razor o.ä.) empfehlen könnte?
Worauf ich wert legen würde wäre eine präzize Steuerung in Shootern und am liebsten würde ich nur eine Seitentaste haben...
Habe zwar selber schon gesucht finde aber nur Modelle die dann 2 Tasten an der Seite haben oder noch eine unterm Mausrad, würde aber gerne nur eine Seitentaste haben und keine unterm Mausrad... 
Könnte zur Not auch mit 2 Seitentasten leben aber eine Taste unterm Mausrad hätte ich wirklich ungern...

Preis sollte so max. 30 Euro sein...

Ich bedanke mich schonmal im vorraus für Vorschläge und anregungen...


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2014)

Also, die Sharkoon Fireglider und Drakonia sind beide ziemlich gut für den Preis. Was ist denn das Problem, wenn Du mehr Tasten hast? So ganz "puristische" mit maximal einem Button an der Seite UND für Gaming gibt es an sich nicht...  

 Vielleicht noch die  TT eSPORTS Black, die hat zB nur einen Seitenbutton - aber trotzdem noch unter dem Mausrad einen.


 Vlt nimm einfach eine "Officemaus", die nicht nur 800dpi hat?


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (28. Januar 2014)

Ich habe die speedlink kudos. Die hat zwar zwei tasten an der Seite, die sind aber groß und leicht zu unterscheiden. Die liegt mir super in der Hand. Per Knopf kann man die dpi Stufe variieren. Man kann die Maus sich tiefergehender programmieren und mehrere belegubgen abspeichern, hab ich persönlich aber nicht gemacht. Zwei tasten an der Seite sind übrigens nett beim surfen, Tab vor und zurück oder neuer Tab auf, Alter zu...


----------



## Godhaft (28. Januar 2014)

Vielen dank für deine Antwort.
Ja 2 Seitentasten gehen zur Not auch hatte damit nur bei nem Bekannten nen paar Probleme aber denk ma das ich mich dran gewöhnen werde...
Office Maus wäre denk ich auch eine Alternative für mich (deswegen das Gaming in klammern) möcht halt einfach ne ordentliche Maus die nicht überladen mit iwelchen DPI Schaltern oder so ist da ich diese wohl nicht verwenden werde... Leider find ich nirgents eine anständig wirkende Maus ohne eben iwelche Tasten oder DPI Schalter unterm Mausrad... Ne gute Maus mit (wären es 5 Tasten oder rechnet man das Mausrad nicht mit?) also 3 Tasten (mit Mausrad) und 2 Seitentasten würde mir schon vollkommen reichen...

E: an JoghurtWaldfruechte: Die wirkt mir aber auch ziemlich überladen was Tasten für DPI u.s.w. unterm Mausrad angeht... Ich hab im moment isone uralte ultron Maus aber leider fehlt mir an dieser doch schon ne Seitentaste beim Zocken ansonsten komm ich damit zurecht nur gibt die grad ihren Geist auf... Also ne ganz "puristische" Maus mit 2 Seitentasten würde es auch tun hab nur echt keine Lust auf DPI gedöns oder sonstwas unterm Mausrad...
Aber danke für den Vorschlag.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2014)

Kommst Du denn ständig an die DPI-Taste dran, oder was wäre so schlimm an der Taste? Bei mir isses eher umgekehrt: wenn ich MAL die dpi switchen will, treff ich den Schalter nie 


 Was vlt ne gute Sache wäre: in einem Saturn, MediaMarkt oder so einfach mal probegreifen, dann siehst Du, ob Du an bestimmte Tasten vlt versehentlich rankommen würdest, und zudem merkst Du, ob die Maus zu Dir passt. Denn die beste Maus nutzt eh nix, wenn sie in DEINER Hand nicht gut liegt


----------



## Eol_Ruin (28. Januar 2014)

Ich kann die *Sharkoon Fireglider* auch sehr empfehlen. 
Vor allem der Preis ist ein echtes Schnäppchen.
Sharkoon FireGlider Black, USB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Und die Tasten kann man frei belegen und deren Funktion natürlich auch deaktivieren.
Auch die DPI-Umschaltung - die eigentlich jede aktuelle "Gamer"-Maus hat - kann man auf einen bestimmten Wert fixieren und die zuständige Taste umbelegen.


*PS*:
Aber eigentlich solltest du jede Maus vorher mal "anfassen", wenn möglich sigar "anspielen".
Ich kann z.B: nix mit einer "symmetrischen" Maus anfangen.
Und auch kleine bzw. "kurze" Mäuse sind nix für meine großen Hände. Da krieg ich Hangelenkschmerzem.

Ich hatte vor der Fireglider für ein paar Tage die Drakonia.
Prinzipiell keine schlechte Maus - aber mir viel zu "bauchig" und zu kurz.
Nach 30min BF4 hatte ich Handschmerzen


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (28. Januar 2014)

Also die Taste liegt genau so, dass man die nicht ausversehen drückt. Aber wenn ich sie dann einmal in 4 Wochen brauche, ist sie hilfreich. Beim Snipern oder was auch immer. Viel puristischer geht es quasi kaum bei Gaming Mäusen, außer wie gesagt eine office maus. Was mir allerdings grade auffällt: Ich habe die SL-6398-*SBK*. Ich finde auf Amazon nur die 6398 RD 01. Die ist irgendwie kaum anders aber fast doppelt so teuer 

Beim stöbern ist mir die aufgefallen Logitech M705 Laser-Maus schnurlos schwarz/grau: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

2 Seitentasten und eine Taste am Mausrad. Die ist aber nur zum "entkoppeln". Wenn man die drückt verschwindet der Wiederstand des Mausrades und das dreht sich einmal angestoßen von alleine weiter, praktisch zum langen scrollen.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2014)

JoghurtWaldfruechte schrieb:


> Also die Taste liegt genau so, dass man die nicht ausversehen drückt. Aber wenn ich sie dann einmal in 4 Wochen brauche, ist sie hilfreich. Beim Snipern oder was auch immer. Viel puristischer geht es quasi kaum bei Gaming Mäusen, außer wie gesagt eine office maus. Was mir allerdings grade auffällt: Ich habe die SL-6398-*SBK*. Ich finde auf Amazon nur die 6398 RD 01. Die ist irgendwie kaum anders aber fast doppelt so teuer
> 
> Beim stöbern ist mir die aufgefallen Logitech M705 Laser-Maus schnurlos schwarz/grau: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> 
> 2 Seitentasten und eine Taste am Mausrad. Die ist aber nur zum "entkoppeln". Wenn man die drückt verschwindet der Wiederstand des Mausrades und das dreht sich einmal angestoßen von alleine weiter, praktisch zum langen scrollen.



Die m705 ist aber keine "Gamermaus", das ist eine etwas bessere, kabellose Officemaus. Die hat nicht-verändbare 1600dpi. Das ist je nach Spielertyp zwar eine Einstellung, die vlt sogar genau passt, aber an sich sollte eine Maus mind 3000dpi haben, damit man einen für sich oder das Spiel passende Einstellung selber vornehmen kann.


----------



## Godhaft (29. Januar 2014)

Vielen dank für alle Antworten erstmal... Habe mich für die Fireglider entschieden denke das ich damit klarkommen werde!


----------



## Eol_Ruin (29. Januar 2014)

Godhaft schrieb:


> Vielen dank für alle Antworten erstmal... Habe mich für die Fireglider entschieden denke das ich damit klarkommen werde!


 
Falls du die DPI-Wechsel-Taste umbelegen willst dann geht das so:
Low Price Tastatur & Maus für Gaming gesucht

PS:
Das sollte man aber erst machen nachdem man die gewünschte Empfindlichkeit ausgewählt hat.


----------



## Denis10 (29. Januar 2014)

Ich weiss nicht, ob man die über den Handel noch bekommt, aber wie wäre es mit der MX510 von Logitech? Ich verwende die immer noch, obwohl sie schon einige Jährchen auf dem Buckel hat. Die liegt aber einfach super in der Hand.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2014)

Denis10 schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht, ob man die über den Handel noch bekommt, aber wie wäre es mit der MX510 von Logitech? Ich verwende die immer noch, obwohl sie schon einige Jährchen auf dem Buckel hat. Die liegt aber einfach super in der Hand.



Nee, gibt es schon lang nicht mehr. Der letzte direkte Nachfolger war die MX518, und selbst die gibt es nur noch als Schnäppchen für Sammler Logitech MX518 Refresh optische Gaming Maus: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör 

 Die Logitech, die quasi die MX500er "ersetzt" hat, ist die G400s - das ist die zweitbilligste Logitech "Gamer"-Maus, und die kostet aber eher ab 40€, er wollte ja maximal 30€ ausgeben. Da würde bei Logitech die G300 in Frage kommen: Logitech G300 Gaming Maus schnurgebunden grau-schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör  die hat ihm aber bestimmt zu viele Tasten, zudem "auf" der Maus Daumentasten und nicht links an der Seite.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (30. Januar 2014)

Ich könnte Logitech dafür verfluchen das sie die preiswerte G400 mit der total *überteuerten G400s* ausgetauscht haben. 

Die MX518 / G400 war meine Lieblingsmaus - hab jeweils eine davon gehabt und für beide genau 29,90 gezahlt.
Aber mehr als 40€ für die G400s geb ich nicht aus 
Die Fireglider paßt zwar nicht genz so extrem perfekt in meine Hand wie die MX518/G400 - aber da gehts mir ums Prinzip.


Ich hätte mir vor ein paar Jahren ein paar *MX518 "einlagern"* sollten


----------



## Herbboy (30. Januar 2014)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Die Fireglider paßt zwar nicht genz so extrem perfekt in meine Hand wie die MX518/G400 - aber da gehts mir ums Prinzip.
> 
> Ich hätte mir vor ein paar Jahren ein paar *MX518 "einlagern"* sollten


 gibt es bei der Masse an Mäusen nicht genug andere, die so "buckelig" sind und bei Dir gut passen und auch nicht mehr als 40€ kosten?

 Mir war die MX510 zu "buckelig", das hab ich erst gemerkt, als ich damals dann eine Fireglider kaufte   und inzwischen hab ich eine SteelSeries Diablo 3, die passt für mich sehr gut, hab ich als Schnäppchen für 39€ bekommen (damals normal nicht unter 55€)


----------



## Denis10 (30. Januar 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Nee, gibt es schon lang nicht mehr. Der letzte direkte Nachfolger war die MX518, und selbst die gibt es nur noch als Schnäppchen für Sammler Logitech MX518 Refresh optische Gaming Maus: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör



Ist jetzt etwas Offtopic, aber ich habe bei Amazon generell den Eindruck, dass die bei allem, was keine Neuware ist, gerne mal den Bezug zur Realität verlieren. So ist es mir schon mehrmals aufgefallen, dass dort vergriffene Comics zu Preisen angeboten werden, die extrem viel höher sind als Im Preiskatalog angegeben oder bei Fachhändlern üblich sind.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (30. Januar 2014)

Das sind dann aber denke ich Händler, die über amazon verkaufen, nicht amazon selbst, oder? Die hoffen bestimmt Sammler oder Liebhaber Preise zu erzielen.


----------



## Denis10 (30. Januar 2014)

auf die Namen hatte ich nicht so geachtet, ich glaube das waren Händler.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Januar 2014)

Denis10 schrieb:


> auf die Namen hatte ich nicht so geachtet, ich glaube das waren Händler.



ja klar, das sind bei solchen Dingen immer Händler, die nur ÜBER Amazon verkaufen. IMHO sind das oft auch Leute, die nur "angeben" wollen, dass sie dies oder jenes haben.


----------

